

What's the best online payment processing solution? - jmpeters

I'm looking for an online credit card payment processing solution that can handle recurring monthly payments. I'm open to linking off of my site to a hosted provider, so long as I can sufficiently customize the look-and-feel. I'm also open to a lower-level code-it-yourself type of solution. Of course I don't want to spend too much time on this, and I want it to be cheap. :) Thanks in advance for sharing your experiences.
======
epi0Bauqu
See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=33322>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=33505>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12010>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5303>

~~~
jmpeters
Great info, thanks.

Paysimple looks pretty good: <http://www.paysimple.com/competitors.html> .
Anyone have any first-hand experience with it?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
As I noted in one of those links, I've had success with Cybersource in the
past. Their small business division is pretty competitive. For recurring
payments, I just stored the cards encrypted and re-billed when necessary. It
really wasn't too difficult or time consuming.

------
augustus
i have some experience with this.

i researched a lot of payment gateways such as authorize.net but decided
against it because they have a lot of fixed costs which you can only
recuperate with high volume.

Also online processors have a lot of procedures, credit checks etc. which is a
lot of pain.

I went with paypal but had a lot of trouble with theiragent when dealing with
fraud.

I would probably try amazon if I was doing it today.

Once you have an established volume you can switch to a dedicated service like
authorize.net. Until then it is better to pay per transaction.

Regards.

-Augustus 

------
ivankirigin
People seem to like PayPal, and are used to the checkout process. I'd also
like to hear about how customizable it is, as I'll be working on it in a few
weeks.

------
zviband
amazon's new flexible payments system

~~~
rrival
Fwiw, FPS, while progressive in comparison to PayPal in that its % cut
increases as Amazon's costs do, is, unfortunately, limited to US customers at
the moment.

------
iamyoohoo
I've used authorize.net in the past. They were recently acquired by
cybersource.

